# NH 8160 Transmission Problem



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a New Holland 8160, that sometimes will not go into reverse. This is an intermittent problem that seems to be happening more often as of late. Sometimes after it sits for a while, the reverse gears will go back to working. Reverse may work fine, then all of a sudden when I shift from forward to reverse, it will not work. Then it may go back to working out of the blue

As of a few days ago, gears in the "A" range would not work from a starting position. However, once the tractor is moving in "B" range, it can then be shifted down into "A" range. 

I am wondering if this could be an electrical problem, or mechanical? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello raider,

Greetings from the tractor forum.

It might be a sticking or malfunctioning hydraulic solenoid valve. Are you getting any error codes?


----------



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, BigT!

It has given me some error codes in the past, but I don't have them written down in front of me. I will see if I can get them and reply to you. 

If I remember correctly, I researched a code a while back that had something to do with the forward and reverse solenoids being closed or open at the same time. If that makes any sense. 

I will check it out again and see if what codes are given. 

Thanks!


----------



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

F13 is the error code given.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The error code list I have shows F13 as upshift and downshift switches both closed. I don't see how that applies to your present problem, but with computer controlled systems, who knows?


----------



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Fedup!

I assume it would be referring to switches that control the solenoids? If so, I wonder where to begin on tracing down these switches to check them.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I doubt the switches directly control the solenoids. They simply send signals to the controller, which, in turn, monitors other switches and sensors then decides how to react. If it doesn't like the signals it gets, the problems and/or error codes appear. 
I suspect they are directly connected to one of the computer harness plugs, but that's just a guess. In order to check them you would need some wiring diagrams to confirm color codes and pin numbers.


----------



## raider01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ah ha! The F13 code can be caused by holding down the upshift and downshift controls at the same time. Fedup, you are right in thinking it doesn't have anything to do with the current problem. 

However, what I believe to know so far is that the problem could be in a potentiometer. But, I'm not sure what part that is to possibly check or replace. I would also like to try re-calibrating the transmission. I understand there's a simple step by step process of doing this, but can find it anywhere. 

Any help on these issues would be greatly appreciated. As of now, my reverse works about 50% of the time, and the "A" range works about 5% of the time. 

Thanks!


----------

